# Info re ICSI Short Protocol at RFC



## ln2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,

We have just received our letter advising us that we are at the top of the list for NHS ICSI (not to scare any newbees but we first attended the RFC in Nov 2009 and only getting treatment now!).

I have been given the pill to take and have been told I will be put on the short protocol.  My next AF would be due on 12 February (AF has been on time for the full 6.5 years we have been trying very frustrating!) but I have work commitments so rang today to get an idea of how long I take Pill and when we would get treatment.  They advised that presently they couldn't give me a date.  I was wondering if anyone had any experience of waiting times and also what to expect.  

We had a failed cycle through Origin which was a short protocol.  In that case there was no pill we just started the injections after my AF came and it all took about 4 weeks.

What I am wondering is:

1. Can I assume if AF due Feb start taking the pill on Day 1.  Take it for 3 weeks ( the nurse advised that this would be the least time I would be taking) then come off and straight on to injections or am I likely to have to take much the Pill longer?
2. Also on a short protocol I assume none of that nasal spray business I just go straight into injections.

Sorry for all the questions but the need to know is driving me crazy- any help or info you have would be greatly appreciated.

  

Thanks

DPdiva.


----------



## daisy1980 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi

Like yourself I first attended RFC back in the summer of 2009 and recently received our confirmation letter in December that we were at the top of the list for IVF Treatment. I was told to start the pill on the first day of my period (which was at the end of Dec)  and that this replaces the nasal sprays as it effectively does the same thing to calm and prepare the ovaries.
I am now just waiting on my pre treatment appointment to go through everything and receive dates ect. The nurse said it would likely be March time that my treatment (injections) would start, which would out correctly as they gave me 3 packs of pill to take continuously without a break taking me to the end of February.
This is my first time of treatment so not sure what short protocol means......all very new to me and a bit scary! Good Luck!


----------



## ln2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Thanks for info  gives us bit of a better clue re when our treatment will be scheduled.  This probably sounds really weird but bit reticent about going on pill again after 6 years of being off it to TTC but if it all works out it will be worth it.  good luck to u too


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Gosh girls

You have had to wait ages.. We where referred in July 09 saw in oct 09and i had my nhs go last year..

Thats so unfair you had to wait.

Ineen im sorry i cant help you 

Jillyhen x


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Girls

I have read your posts and am now having a mini panic. I too got a letter from RFC on 22nd of December which told me we were at the top of the NHS waiting list for ICSI. I understood that I was to go to my GP get the pill and wait for my appointment. No appointment letter yet?

I returned the reply slip to RFC immediately. Do you think I shoud phone?

Best of luck to you both xx


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey  In2003,  daisy 1980, Jillyhen and ICSI Cat, 

I had my first section of ICSI at RFC.  Started taking pill and was on it for 3 full packets, with no break in between, then started sniffing, 4 days over lap with sniffing and pill, was sniffing for at lease 3 weeks and then starting injecting for approx 11 days - it was long protocol and felt very long.  I have recently went to Origin and they are talking about doing short protocol but no mention of taking pill just injecting after AF arrives. 

Good Luck to each and everyone of yous.  It is a long a difficulty road but hopefully will be worth it for us all 

Sending some   and some  

J x


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Cat, def give them a ring (if you can get them to answer!!)
I too got my 'top of the NHS list' letter just before Christmas. I sent my slip off & then worried about it getting lost in the Christmas post so rang to be sure it arrived. We were up on the 18th for bloods & weigh in &  the nurse told me to start the pill on my next AF which arrived last Wednesday. I've now sent off form C & am waiting on further instruction.  I hope it won't be too long. 
It will do no harm ringing them to check they got your letter xx


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Footprints

Thanks for your advice. I phoned RFU this morning and the girl was lovely. They had received my reply and she was able to make my first appointment over the phone  

Best wishes and thanks Cat xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Good job    We may even be cycle buddies!  I had awful headaches the 1st few days on the pill but I'm not sure if it's connected.  I'm grand now & just patiently waiting   xx


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

hi footprints 
Just wondering if i call the rfc woulf they be able to tell me where i am on the icsi waiting list as i signed my nhs forms in may 11 which is a month after you and i have heard nothing worried they have forgotten about me  
Hope xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hope,

I would ring them hun and find out..

Jillyhen


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Hope

We signed our forms in April 2011. I imagine you should be getting a letter very soon but for piece of mind I would phone. I was told to expect a letter in March 2012 but it came at the end of Dec 2011. 

Best of luck
Cat x


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hope - it's always worth giving them a buzz but be prepared for them to be rude. My friend got her letter a few months early so I thought I'd ring in early November. I got told very bluntly that the list was 12 months & to just wait for my letter. They really can be so insensitive ?! My letter arrived in December so go figure. Hopefully you hear something soon. Xx


----------



## jvdb (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,I was told by rfc to start my pill on dec af which was the 3rd. I have had bad headaches,mood
swing,spots,cold sores,bloatedness and bleeding. I just had to persevere as you are not allowed
to take a break on it and just keep going on to new pack. If you take a break it will delay your
treatment. They left me on it that long that I ran out and have to take my friends to
overlap the 4 days with sniffing. I only sniff for 2 weeks then start injections.


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

thamks everyone i will give them a ring on monday and thankyou for the warning footprints i ahve experienced the rudeness previously when enquiring about dh being away with work they are so rude and dont thin what we go through everyday wanting to parents it makes me so mad and if they are rude to me again i will be  getting their names and writing a strong letter of complaint  
I sooo hope mt letter comes soon ladies the waiting is soo hard  
hope xxx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Girls U Really Need To Stand Your Ground With This Clinic.. We Were Refered April 09 And Dispite Knowing What Was Wrong With Us (had all tests done in ulster hospital) We Our Only Having Treatment Now Almost 3yrs later.. On A Plus Note At EC The Other Day Nurse Told Us They Our Now Opening On A Tuesday Evening As There Is To Many People.. So Maybe Use Ladies Will Be Seen Quicker Than You Think..


  For You All

Jay xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jaylee,

I still cant believe that you where referred before us and that we where seen sooner

What the heck?

Jillyhen


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Good luck for today Jay   x


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ano Jilly Because We Had The Dreaded Dr D Boyle Glad He Has Retired   I Just See It As Back Then Wasnt Our Time  

We Had The Most Wonderfull Of Doctors For EC Last Wk Hope U All Have An Encounter With Him His Name Is Dr abadje ( Think Ive Spelt It Wrong) He Has Been The Best We Have Seen In The Whole Time..

And God Bless Wee Hin Yan Wong Our Embryologist He Is Fantastic..

So What Was A Terrible Start With This Clinc Has Indeed Turned Fantastic When The Time Came..

ICSI Cat - Thankyou For Your Wishes xx

Cant Believe We Our Having ET In 2/half Hours Feels As If Its Happening To Someone Else Not Me...   My Wee Embro's Our Still Doing Well Till I Get There xx


Jay xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jay

I know what you mean, some things happen for a reason..

Is Dr abadje the tall dark man? I had Dr Manus for e/c and it was a older man for e/t

Hope wee bubs are settling in tight.

Jillyhen


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Jilly, Yes Dr Abadje Is The Tall Dark haired Man He Looks A Bit Like Barack Obama.. I Think I Had The Sam Dr As U For ET Dr traub Think His Name Was He Was Nice Too Tho xx


Jay x


----------



## ln2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all thanks for more info.  Good luck to you all too.


----------



## jvdb (Jan 10, 2012)

​Jaylee. Can I ask how you got them to put 2 back in? Its just that they were telling me they try to go for set but this is my 1 shot at this so I was really hoping 2. Congrats being pupo! Xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

jvdb,

We had been told that they would only be putting the 1 back in but after the phone call after e/c and with 4 only making it thru the nite e/t was scheduled for the next day and it was then we where told that there would be 2 as the other 2 werent good.. I think it depends on your age also.

Jaylee, i dont think it was Dr Traub either, he had done my 2 scans before e/c.. Cant honestly remember.. How are you feeling?

Jillyhen x


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

At The Begining Of The Cycle They Were Telling Us SET Too But She Did Explain That If There Is 1 "Textbook Perfect" Embryo Then They Will Only Put Back 1, But If There Is 2 Good Embryo's Then They Will Put Too Back It All Up To What The Embryologist Thinks Really And He Thought Best That 2 Be Put Back xx


Jilly Im Doing Good No Real Pains Or Anything Im Going Back To Work Tomorrow And Looking Forward To It.. How Did Ur Scan Go?? x


Jay xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Scan went well, all looking well could see the ovaries and thank god no cysts to be seen..

She could see 2 follicles on the rhs, which i was wondering if that was normal.

Jaylee i take they put 2 back in? When is your otd?

Jillyhen


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

hi ladies so this mail is a me me me mail but im shock!!
So i ramg the rfc like you suggested and thank goodness i did as when i rang the abrupt admin staff informed me they had sent a letter on the 18th jan saying i was at the top of the list and to contact for bloods and weghts and confirm i wanted to continue with my nhs go!( I didnt recieve any letter) and they were going to take me off the list as i hadnt contacted then  i was furious saying i couldnt believe such a big thing as your nhs go would be one letter and not so much as a follow up call or contact my gp and i had recieved nothing from them since my confirmation i was on the list last may  
She was very apologetic and offered me a appointment yesterday at 3 to get bloods and weights done so luckily i was off work and my dh was home so off to belfast we went  
On arrival i got the receptionist to print off all the letters they had posted me filled out the forms and got the letter for my gp to start the pill with this months af 
When i was in with the nurse she said i wasnt the first to say this had happened and she was going to have a word with the admin team!!
Im so excited to get stared but im still so furious we could of missed our chance so if anyone has worries they havent heard from the rfc please call as i intend to ring as soon as i post my form of af starting and ring once i have been on the pill for 2months to keep on top of them  
On a lighter note i cant belive im starting


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

it happend to me too! i rang them today as i had'nt heard from them... i'm due to start down regulating on the 16th and was starting to panick! thankfully i was chatting to a lovely lady and she sorted everything out. i have my appt on the 14th to collect my drugs! excited? much?


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

thats brilliant you got started Danni Doots   im sure you soooooo excited i am too just bit worried with the rfc
Its just not good enough you have to ring yourself their meant to be helping you through the process this is our first time so i havent a clue how or when your meant to be starting drugs ect hope they are more supportive from now on in just made me feel more nervous and worried we are trying everything to ensure we give it our best chance just wish the rfc would too rant over


----------



## jvdb (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks jaylee. Jillyhen hope everythings going well for you. 
I can't get over that with the rfc! They tell you not to ring but if you don't then your forgot about!   I'm so glad you both got started! I really do think they forgot about me too as I was on the pill for 3 months and when I rang they panicked. I actually ran out of my pill and had to use my friends pill to overlap the 4 days with spray! Grrr keep on top of them!!xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Gosh ladies

What is going on with the rfc??

So glad that you are both getting started soon..

Jillyhen


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Girls

My letter for my bloods which was on Monday has still not arrived. I had to phone to tell them I had started the pill as I don't have the form which must be lost in the post??  I really think it is important to chase things up for peace of mind. 

C xx


----------

